# RCC says O.K. to Evangelize



## SolaGratia (Dec 15, 2007)

I read this online article at Vatican defends duty to evangelise, accept converts

It is regarding the RCC Church on going effort to evangelize. It is o.k. for the RCC to evangelize but when we Protestants evangelize to Catholics we are accused of stealing sheep. How Ironic at least! 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 15, 2007)

SolaGratia said:


> I read this online article at Vatican defends duty to evangelise, accept converts
> 
> It is regarding the RCC Church on going effort to evangelize. It is o.k. for the RCC to evangelize but when we Protestants evangelize to Catholics we are accused of stealing sheep. How Ironic at least!
> 
> Any thoughts?





Typical Popish hypocrisy. BTW, they can't do any evangelism, since they have no gospel to evangelize with.


----------



## puritan lad (Dec 15, 2007)

Does RCC Evangelism include a free trip to Lourdes?


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 15, 2007)

puritan lad said:


> Does RCC Evangelism include a free trip to Lourdes?



Free? Wouldn't that undermine the synergistic basis for merit in it all?


----------

